# Blackbuck hunt



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking for a nice ranch for my dad and I to go shoot a blackbuck. Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Double L in Victoria, Double Arrow near Luling, Bar E out by Sabinal are three that come to mind that I like have good Blackbucks (bow only ranches). They have some great ones at Bugscuffle, but they don't allow many to be taken.


----------



## KILLERMILLER (Aug 27, 2011)

Quatro B Ranch in D'Hanis (Bow only)


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

Keith Johns Outdoors (KJO) Bow only 210-857-2195
They have some nice Blackbucks


----------

